# Poodle Grooming question



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

Every time i try to comb my poodles curly hair on his head he whimpers so i stop because i don't want to hurt him. I use the slicker brush i think? Its the brush thats square and needle like, I'm really careful not to tug on his ears. He hates having his little head brushed but i have to so it wont knot but he cries a little like im hurting him and cowers away no matter how gentle i am. Is there a different brush for this?

oh and are all poodles hair wirey/wooly? I saw a couple at the dog park and they have curly soft hair like kintaros, although in pictures i see the cotton ball kinky hair that i also love. I heard i have to shave him completely for this mature hair to grow but i have a feeling hes not that type of poodle?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm only familiar with the neighbor's poodle that I groom monthly. My own dogs are not curly coated. However in any case, I would find a good steel grooming comb instead of the slicker. And while you're at it get a good pin brush as well, I think it's a little gentler than the slicker. The slicker is good to "puff" things up once you've gotten all the knots out.

And with all the dogs I start combing from the ends, moving towards the body until I encounter a snag. If you start from the body out there might be multiple snags to pick apart and it pulls on the skin more. So try starting from the ends and working in. 

I've also noticed, mostly in the case of the poodle that it pays to comb/brush them daily. The one I groom gets very little attention and it takes me longer to comb out the knots than it does to bathe and groom her. A local pro groomer told me that she charges more if the client brings the dog in less than once / month (if they don't brush/comb regularly inbetween visits) and every six weeks (if they are diligent about at-home care). In this breed it seems to me that the best defense for a good coat is a good offense...take the dog for a pro grooming on a scheduled basis so that they get a really good comb out, bath, clip,etc making each trip less of an ordeal. And keep up with the daily care inbetween.

I'm sure one of our groomers will chime in and give you better info though. And they will be able to offer you some online grooming sites to buy your supplies, much better than what you can buy in the store.


----------



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

lol thank you. Poor Kintaro and my inexperienced hand.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Never brush a dry coat - you need to use a leave-in moisturizer/conditioner before ever putting a slicker to your Poodle's hair, or you'll damage the coat and then you'll have never ending matts. I use a good pin brush (one without the little balls on the ends - MUST be a straight pin, or it will tear and damage the hair), followed by combing with a steel Poodle comb. 

Puppies will have softer coats with waves or loose curl until coat change.


----------

